# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Πλυντήριο με καμένη πλακέτα - Αδυναμία εύρεσης ανταλλακτικού - Κατασκευή από το 0;

## patridas595

Καλημέρα!

Θα ήθελα να κάνω κάτι για ένα πλυντήριο που έχω και κάθεται το όποιο το είχε κάψει η ΔΕΗ λογικά, γιατί μετά από κάτι διακυμάνσεις τάσης, σταμάτησε να δουλεύει. Γνώσεις προγραμματισμού και pic έχω άλλα είναι αρκετά σκουριασμένες στη C. Θα ήθελα να κάνω κάτι αλλά δε ξέρω από που να ξεκινήσω. Σκεφτόμουν να παρακολουθήσω ένα άλλο πλυντήριο που έχω, τους χρόνους του σε κάθε πρόγραμμα, που ανάβει αντιστάσεις, πότε ενεργοποιεί αντλίες κτλ. να φτιάξω μια αναπτυξιακή πλακέτα με τα ρελεδάκια και για αρχή να ανάβω led, κι έπειτα να βάλω mosfet κτλ. Έχω βρεί μερικά στο ίντερνετ άλλα δε ξέρω τι να κάνω. Έχει κανείς ασχοληθεί με κάτι παρόμοιο;

----------


## picdev

εισαι σίγουρος οτι φταίει η πλακέτα? μέτρησες τάσεις? μέτρησες το αντιπαρασιτικό φίλτρο ? μοσφετ γιατί να βάλεις ? εισαι σίγουρος οτι δουλεύουν με DC τάση ?

----------

FILMAN (20-12-16)

----------


## patridas595

Tάσεις μέτρησα,τα 220v τουλάχιστον φτάνουν μέχρι το ρελέ, άλλα στο κύκλωμα χαμηλής τάσης δε μετράει τίποτα. Μέτρησα και το βαρίστορ κτλ. Έχει ένα μετασχηματιστάκι επάνω. Θα ξαναμετρήσω πάλι τον μετασχηματιστή που έχει επάνω. Οπτικώς η πλακέτα δεν έχει κάποια ζημιά πάντως.  Παλιά όταν ήταν σε ρεύμα το πλυντήριο ακόμη κ με ανοιχτή την πόρτα άναβε το power led. Τώρα δεν ανάβει τίποτα. Μέτρησα και αντιπαρασιτικά κ τα πάντα. Mosfet λέω επειδή έχει ένα που όταν είχα κοιτάξει το datasheet παλιότερα ήταν για έλεγχο στροφών.

----------


## JOUN

Δηλαφη φιλε patrida βρισκεις ποιο ευκολο να το φτιαξεις απο το 0 παρα να το επισκευασεις;
Σαν να μην τα βλεπεις σωστα τα πραγματα..

----------

FILMAN (20-12-16)

----------


## Panoss

Βάλε φωτό (και από τις δύο πλευρές) της πλακέτας.
Να είναι καλές οι φωτό ώστε να φαίνοντια καλά τα εξαρτήματα.

----------


## FILMAN

Είχε MOSFET για έλεγχο στροφών. Εγώ γιατί πιστεύω ότι ήταν triac; Αν δεν μπορείς να επισκευάσεις ένα τροφοδοτικό θα κατασκευάσεις από το 0 ολόκληρη πλακέτα ελέγχου; Και τί εννοείς ότι το MOSFET που είχες κοιτάξει ήταν για έλεγχο στροφών; Υπάρχουν MOSFET που είναι για έλεγχο στροφών, και άλλα που δεν είναι;

----------


## nikosp

> Είχε MOSFET για έλεγχο στροφών. Εγώ γιατί πιστεύω ότι ήταν triac; Αν δεν μπορείς να επισκευάσεις ένα τροφοδοτικό θα κατασκευάσεις από το 0 ολόκληρη πλακέτα ελέγχου; Και τί εννοείς ότι το MOSFET που είχες κοιτάξει ήταν για έλεγχο στροφών; Υπάρχουν MOSFET που είναι για έλεγχο στροφών, και άλλα που δεν είναι;



Σε ποστ όπως αυτά τα περιθώρια που έχεις για να βοηθήσεις νομίζω ότι είναι από ελάχιστα έως μηδενικά
Χωρίς αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να σνομπάρουμε κάποιον

----------


## Panoss

Μάλλον θα 'ναι τελείως κατεστραμμένη η πλακέτα γι αυτό αναφέρει κατασκευή απ' το 0.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν σνομπάρω - απλά το να ακούω ότι έχει μια πλακέτα που παίρνει 230V και στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού δεν έχει τίποτα και που για να βρει το πρόβλημα έλεγξε το αντιπαρασιτικό φίλτρο και το βαρίστορ (που αν είχαν πρόβλημα είτε θα έπεφτε ασφάλεια στον πίνακα λόγω βραχ/ματος είτε δεν θα έφταναν τα 230V στην πλακέτα) αλλά όχι τον μετασχηματιστή (που δεν ξέρουμε τί μετασχηματιστής είναι, το πιθανότερο μετασχηματιστής παλμοτροφοδοτικού), και ότι είχε MOSFET για τον έλεγχο του μοτέρ (εκτός αν είχε 6 τέτοια και το μοτέρ είναι τριφασικό) ειδικό για έλεγχο στροφών, ε, το να θέλει να φτιάξει ο ίδιος μια τέτοια πλακέτα από το 0 δεν πρέπει να μου ακούγεται κάπως; Δεν ξέρω τί γνώσεις προγραμματισμού έχει το παιδί, μακάρι να είναι καλός, εγώ δεν ξέρω από τέτοια, αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε με ένα πρόγραμμα μόνο δεν γίνεται δουλειά. Δυστυχώς θέλει και κύκλωμα, και οι γνώσεις, ο κόπος, ο χρόνος και τα έξοδα για να φτιαχτεί αυτό είναι σίγουρα πολλαπλάσια από την επισκευή ενός ήδη υπάρχοντος χαλασμένου τροφοδοτικού. Αυτή την άποψη αντανακλούσε το μήνυμά μου.

----------


## patridas595

Eίχα καθίσει πριν από 2 χρόνια και είχα κάνει έναν διεξοδικό έλεγχο. Δυστυχώς δεν προχώρησα παραπέρα, γιατί λόγω δουλειάς ο χρόνος ήταν ανύπαρκτός για τέτοια project. Αυτό που θυμάμαι είναι ότι είχε πάει σε "μάστορα" το πλυντήριο γιατί είχε δύο αλλαγμένες smd ανιστάσεις με through hole components, και o έλεγχος ο δικός μου ήρθε μετά. Συγκεκριμένα είχε πει στον πατέρα μου ότι "τα έχει παίξει η πλακέτα" και δεν επισκευάζεται. Θα καθίζω μια από αυτές τις μέρες να την βγάλω ολόκληρη από το μπροστινό πάνελ. 






> Μάλλον θα 'ναι τελείως κατεστραμμένη η πλακέτα γι αυτό αναφέρει κατασκευή απ' το 0.



Θα δούμε, μακάρι να λύνεται πιο εύκολα.

----------


## chip

κατ αρχήν ανέβασε καμία φωτογραφία!
 Έτσι όπως τα λες ακούγεται για βλάβη στο τροφοδοτικό! 
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι έχει καταστρέψει το κύκλωμα ελέγχου (μικροελεγκτή κλπ). 
Αν δεν μπορείς να κάνεις επισκευή και προσανατολίζεσαι να φτιάξεις κάτι καινούριο θα ήταν πιο εύκολο να φτιάξεις νέο τροφοδοτικό και όχι νέο ελεγκτή που θα χρειαστεί και νέο τροφοδοτικό!

----------

FILMAN (21-12-16)

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Φιλε τσιπ καλησπερα , εγω θα ελεγα να το πηγενες και σε καπιον αλλο μαστορα , επισης μπωρεις να αλλαξεις πλακετα η να τις κανεις επαναπρογραματισμο, ομως δεν μας λες τι μαρκα ειναι το πλυντηριο και το μοντελο του ,πχ παρομειο προβλημα εχω με  ενα 8 κιλο χουβερ το οποιο ξεκιναει σταματαει κλπ,σκευτικα να το κανω/μετατρεψω σε μηχανικο παλαιου τυπου αλλα κολησα στο μοτερ  :Biggrin: , ετσι φωναξα ενα φιλαρακι που  ασχωλειτε μονο με πλυντηρια και εχει διαγνωστικο και το εφτιαξε και παιζει μια χαρα  βεβαια αμα η πλακετουλα εχει θεμα,(καμενη ,τοτε την αλλαζεις ) πχ δες εδω  http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.p...gqptr3n9le7kk5

----------


## mikemtb

> Φιλε τσιπ καλησπερα , εγω θα ελεγα να το πηγενες και σε καπιον αλλο μαστορα , επισης μπωρεις να αλλαξεις πλακετα η να τις κανεις επαναπρογραματισμο, ομως δεν μας λες τι μαρκα ειναι το πλυντηριο και το μοντελο του ,πχ παρομειο προβλημα εχω με  ενα 8 κιλο χουβερ το οποιο ξεκιναει σταματαει κλπ,σκευτικα να το κανω/μετατρεψω σε μηχανικο παλαιου τυπου αλλα κολησα στο μοτερ , ετσι φωναξα ενα φιλαρακι που  ασχωλειτε μονο με πλυντηρια και εχει διαγνωστικο και το εφτιαξε και παιζει μια χαρα  βεβαια αμα η πλακετουλα εχει θεμα,(καμενη ,τοτε την αλλαζεις ) πχ δες εδω  http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.p...gqptr3n9le7kk5



Δεν έχει κάποιο θέμα ο Chip....  :Confused: 

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------

chip (27-12-16)

----------


## patridas595

wmcb1 (1).jpgwmcb1 (2).jpgwmcb1 (3).jpg



Καλές γιορτές!

 Όντως δε μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη με το "τροφοδοτικό" της πλακέτας, επίσης βλέπω τι επεμβάσεις είχε κάνει ο μάστορας του χωριού lol. Δε βλέπω κάπου τροφοδοτικό χαμηλής τάσης.

----------


## picdev

Μα μα από κάτω έχει SMD regulator. Επίσης λογικά το άσπρο κουτάκι είναι μετασχηματιστής .
Δες αν βγάζει ac τάση ο μετασχηματιστης.
Το l1 ειναι πηνίο του regulator , είναι smps, διακρίνω και ένα linear προφανώς για τη τάση του controller

----------


## patridas595

> Μα μα από κάτω έχει SMD regulator. Επίσης *λογικά το άσπρο κουτάκι είναι μετασχηματιστής* .
> Δες αν βγάζει ac τάση ο μετασχηματιστης.
> Το l1 ειναι πηνίο του regulator , είναι smps, διακρίνω και ένα linear προφανώς για τη τάση του controller



Όχι. Περιστροφικός διακόπτης επιλογής είναι. Θα μετρήσω τα υπόλοιπα αύριο.

----------


## picdev

ο άσπρος κονεκτορας στη γωνία είναι για να παίρνει ac τάση η πλακέτα , δες τα καλώδια του πλυντηρίου βγάζουν αυτή την ac τάση ?
μετά βλέπω μια δίοδο με εναν ηλεκτρολυτικό απο πάνω,δες στη δίοδο έχεις dc τάση ?
Μετάς πας στο ολοκληρωμένο το buck regulator, με τα 8 πόδια που λογικά ειναι για να φτιάχνει μια τάση γύρω στα 12volt και μετά στο λινεαρ το μικρό που ειναι για τη τάση του επεξεργαστή. Αν δεν δεις αυτά τα βασικά τι περιμένεις να μετρήσεις ?

----------


## chip

ξέρεις σε ποιο σημείο έρχεται η τροφοδοσία της πλακέτας?
ο C2 για τι τάση λειτουργίας είναι κατασκευασμένος?

----------

FILMAN (27-12-16)

----------


## patridas595

> ο άσπρος κονεκτορας στη γωνία είναι για να παίρνει ac τάση η πλακέτα , δες τα καλώδια του πλυντηρίου βγάζουν αυτή την ac τάση ?
> μετά βλέπω μια δίοδο με εναν ηλεκτρολυτικό απο πάνω,δες στη δίοδο έχεις dc τάση ?
> Μετάς πας στο ολοκληρωμένο το buck regulator, με τα 8 πόδια που λογικά ειναι για να φτιάχνει μια τάση γύρω στα 12volt και μετά στο λινεαρ το μικρό που ειναι για τη τάση του επεξεργαστή. Αν δεν δεις αυτά τα βασικά τι περιμένεις να μετρήσεις ?



Μπορείς να μου σημειώσεις στην παραπάνω φωτό που ακριβώς θα μετρήσω; Με βελάκια στο paint. Αυτό που φοβάμαι και δεν τα έχω μετρήσει ακόμη είναι η τάση δικτύου και το probe από το πολύμερο μπορεί να βραχυκυκλώσει δυο γειτονικά ποδαράκια πανεύκολα.

----------


## lepouras

D1 C2(ο C2 τή λέει 10μF 400V ? ) και μετά αυτό με τα 8 ποδάρια. αλλά δύσκολο να το ελέγξεις. λογικά εφόσον βλέπω 24 βολτ ρελε άρα μάλλον 24 πρέπει να βγάζει έξοδο. οπότε πας σε αυτό με τα τρία ποδάρια και το πλατύ από πίσω του το οποίο είναι αυτό που βρίσκετε ανάμεσα στο C4 C5 από την κάτω μεριά. λογικά πρέπει να είναι κάποιο 7805 ή 1117. λογικά στον C4 πρέπει να μετράς κάπου 24DC αν δουλεύει το κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας (αλλιώς ψάχνεσαι εκεί πίσω που είπαμε)και στον C5 πρέπει να μετράς περίπου 5VDC ή 3.3VDC αναλόγως τη είναι το εξάρτημα  .η πατέντα με τις αντιστάσεις πρέπει να μπήκανε γιατί μάλλον κάηκε κάποιο από τις αντιστάσεις των Τ1 Τ3 (και δεν θα είχε SMD ο μάστορας )που πρέπει να είναι  θυρηστορ και οδηγούν κάποιες μικροσυσκευές όπως ηλεκτροβάνες νερού κλπ. το Τ2 πρέπει να είναι για το μοτερ για να ρυθμίζει την ταχύτητα άρα υποθέτω πρέπει να είναι με καρβουνάκια το μοτερ.
και μετά εφόσον διαβάσεις όλα αυτά και μετρήσεις πας και μια στο www.howtofixit.gr πριν σε στείλει ο Κωνσταντίνος (ή εγώ ) για την επισκευή.  :Biggrin: 
θα περιμένω πρώτα την απάντησή σου να δούμε που θα συνεχιστεί η συζήτηση.

----------

FILMAN (27-12-16), 

patridas595 (22-04-17)

----------


## FILMAN

230 θα παίρνει, έχει παλμοτροφοδοτικό επάνω!

----------


## patridas595

> D1 C2(ο C2 τή λέει 10μF 400V ? ) και μετά αυτό με τα 8 ποδάρια. αλλά δύσκολο να το ελέγξεις. λογικά εφόσον βλέπω 24 βολτ ρελε άρα μάλλον 24 πρέπει να βγάζει έξοδο. οπότε πας σε αυτό με τα τρία ποδάρια και το πλατύ από πίσω του το οποίο είναι αυτό που βρίσκετε ανάμεσα στο C4 C5 από την κάτω μεριά. λογικά πρέπει να είναι κάποιο 7805 ή 1117. λογικά στον C4 πρέπει να μετράς κάπου 24DC αν δουλεύει το κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας (αλλιώς ψάχνεσαι εκεί πίσω που είπαμε)και στον C5 πρέπει να μετράς περίπου 5VDC ή 3.3VDC αναλόγως τη είναι το εξάρτημα  .η πατέντα με τις αντιστάσεις πρέπει να μπήκανε γιατί μάλλον κάηκε κάποιο από τις αντιστάσεις των Τ1 Τ3 (και δεν θα είχε SMD ο μάστορας )που πρέπει να είναι  θυρηστορ και οδηγούν κάποιες μικροσυσκευές όπως ηλεκτροβάνες νερού κλπ. το Τ2 πρέπει να είναι για το μοτερ για να ρυθμίζει την ταχύτητα άρα υποθέτω πρέπει να είναι με καρβουνάκια το μοτερ.
> και μετά εφόσον διαβάσεις όλα αυτά και μετρήσεις πας και μια στο www.howtofixit.gr πριν σε στείλει ο Κωνσταντίνος (ή εγώ ) για την επισκευή. 
> θα περιμένω πρώτα την απάντησή σου να δούμε που θα συνεχιστεί η συζήτηση.



1.jpgBCP 51 Z3W 69.jpgC5 .jpgD1 C2 C4_Pro.jpgVIPER 12A.jpg

Συγγνώμη για την πολύμηνη καθυστέρηση απλά το πλυντήριο ήταν σε μη θερμαινόμενη τοποθεσία, κ δε μπορούσα ούτε καν να σταθώ πόσο μάλλον να μετρήσω μια πλακέτα που στην ουσία κρέμεται  :Tongue2: . 

ΒCP51

VIPER12A

Μου φαίνονται πολύ περίεργες οι μετρήσεις σε D1, C2. Το "παλμοτροφοδοτικό" το οκτάπινο δε μπορούσα να μετρήσω έβγαζε εκτός κλίμακας το πολύμετρο (δεν έχω και κάποιο της προκοπής)

----------


## FILMAN

Νομίζω ότι έχουμε πρόβλημα.

----------


## aktis

Μάλλον έχουμε και πρόβλημα με το πολύμετρο σου Πατρίδα ... αποκλείεται να υπάρχουν τοσο ψηλές τάσεις στους ηλεκτρολυτικούς της ανόρθωσης . Το Viper ειναι επίσης σημαντικο να λειτουργεί , θα παίρνει πάντα μεχρι  50V και να δίνει πιθανόν 12V για το κύκλωμα standby . Χωρις αυτό δεν ξεκινάει τίποτα , και γι αυτο δεν βλεπεις το κοκινο ledακι που έβλεπες κανονικά .

----------


## patridas595

Tα ίδια μετράω και με 2ο πολύμετρο. Άλλαξα μπαταρίες και στα 2 προληπτικά. Το ότι η πλακέτα έχει πρόβλημα σημαντικό και δε δουλεύει τίποτα το διάβασε κάποιος στην αρχή του τοπικ ή μπα; Αν ήταν όλα εντάξει ρε παιδιά και μετρούσα φυσιολογικά πράγματα, ποιός ο λόγος να ανοίξω νήμα και να ασχοληθώ. Αυτά είχα δεί και τότε πριν από χρόνια που την είχα ξαναμετρήσει σε άλλο μέρος (εννοώ το πλυντήριο) γι αυτό ξεκίνησα να το πάω σε κατασκευή από το 0 με τη βοήθεια κάποιου arduino κτλ. και δεν ήθελα να ασχοληθώ καν με την παλιά πλακέτα.

----------


## SProg

Ωραια.

Μοιρασε το PCB (όχι στη πραξη) και δες κομματι-κομματι τι δεν δουλευει ή τι σταματάει να δουλευει όπως δουλευε όταν μπαινει το επομενο κομματι.Θα χρειαστεί να αφαιρέσεις υλικα, τους διαδρομους καλυτερα να μη τους πειραξεις.

Εάν θες όπως λες να το κανεις από το 0, τοτε πετα την πλακετα και ξεκινα να ρωτας για τις αποριες που εχεις και πως θα γινει από το 0.


Υ.Γ προφανως δε σου βγαζει νοημα καποια από αυτά που παιρνεις ως απαντηση..γιατι είναι σα να ζητας από γιατρο να σε εξετασει από το τηλεφωνο

----------


## nestoras

Αφου εχεις σκοπό να ασχοληθεις, καθησε μια δυο μερες να βγαλεις το σχηματικο της πλακετας και παρεθεσε το εδω για να σε βοηθησουμε.

Ειναι ουσιαστικα 1 layer με εξαρτηματα κι απο τις δυο πλευρες, δεν ειναι δυσκολη πλακετα.

Αν δε μπορεις να κανεις αυτο, τοτε κανε τουλαχιστον αυτο που προτεινε ο Σαββας: διαχωρησε κυκλωματα υψηλης, τροφοδοσια, ελεγχο και προσπαθησε να δεις τι δεν παει καλα! Το πρωτο πραγμα που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να διαχωρισεις το κυκλωμα υψηλης τασης απο το κυκλωμα χαμηλης!

----------


## stratos111

Εγώ πάντως δεν βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα στις μετρήσεις που έχει γράψει. Στον c2 μετράει 315vdc που είναι ανορθωμένα τα 220. Σε ac που έχει μετρήσει δεν υπάρχει η μέτρηση και γι' αυτό του δείχνει ότι του δείχνει.
Πες και τις τιμές στους δύο πυκνωτές. Aν ο  c2 είναι στα 400-450 βολτ και ο c4 στα 25-35 βολτ, μέχρι εκεί δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## patridas595

> Εγώ πάντως δεν βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα στις μετρήσεις που έχει γράψει. Στον c2 μετράει 315vdc που είναι ανορθωμένα τα 220. Σε ac που έχει μετρήσει δεν υπάρχει η μέτρηση και γι' αυτό του δείχνει ότι του δείχνει.
> Πες και τις τιμές στους δύο πυκνωτές. Aν ο  c2 είναι στα 400-450 βολτ και ο c4 στα 25-35 βολτ, μέχρι εκεί δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα.



Ο C4 παίζει στα 20,4-20,5.

----------


## stratos111

Οταν είπα να πεις τις τιμές των πυκνωτών, εννοούσα να πεις τι γράφουνε πάνω οι πυκνωτές.

----------


## aris285

παντως πιστευω οτι το πιο ευκολο αν τελικα η πλακετα σου αφησε χρονους ειναι να βαλεις ενα μινι plc logo η zelio εχει και οθωνη και με λιγα περιφεριακα ηλεκτρονικα θα δουλεψει μια χαρα.

----------


## lepouras

και την ρύθμιση του μοτερ πως θα την κάνει? χώρια που δεν του φτάνουν οι έξοδοι και πρέπει να βάλει κάνα μεγάλο και αν πάλι φτάσει. στο τέλος θα φτάσει την αξία του πλυντηρίου.

πάντως πατρίδα μιας και το βαιπερ έχει δεν έχει 1 ευρώ θα σου έλεγα να το αλλάξεις έτσι για να φύγει η απορία μήπως έχει λαλήσει λίγο.

----------


## aris285

μια εξοδος για καθε ταχητητα και θα δινει σε ενα dimer. H αληθεια ειναι οτι θα βγει λιγο ακριβα αλλα γινεται.

----------


## street

εχει χρησιμοποιησει κανεις ποτε universal εγκεφαλο ? ενδεικτικα τα  παρακατω και σκεφτομαι να παρω καποιον για ενα μορις που καηκε ο  ελεγκτης στην πλακετα αλλα και για ενα ποιο παλιο που με διαφευγει η  μαρκα μαλλον princes ....

https://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...838.0.0.DHkPPf
https://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...838.0.0.DHkPPf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgDfSFSAxFw

----------

aktis (10-07-17), 

patridas595 (11-09-17)

----------


## el greco 1

δεν εχω χρεισιμοποιηση ποτε κατι σαν αυτο. με plc εχω κανει εφαρμογες.παντως καλο φαινεται για οικιακο πλυντηριο.

----------


## patridas595

To θέμα είναι πως θα κάνουμε το Interfacing ώστε να μην κάψουμε και την καινούρια πλακέτα. Αφού ουτως η άλλως καμένη με τη βούλα είναι πλέον. Το viper πως να το αλλάξω δεν έχω σταθμό κόλλησης με πιστόλι αέρος. ΝΑ το ξεκολλήσω με πατέντες με μπόλικο καλάι;

----------


## picdev

Θα μελετήσεις το σχέδιο για να τεριαξεις ο εγκέφαλος ? Εγώ θα έπαιρνα καινούριο 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## patridas595

> Θα μελετήσεις το σχέδιο για να τεριαξεις ο εγκέφαλος ? Εγώ θα έπαιρνα καινούριο 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk



40 ευρώ tops της πλακέτας vs 200 ευρώ για ένα αντιστοιχο καινούριο πλυντήριο + πέταμα μιας συσκευής που έχει μόνο χαλασμένη πλακέτα. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ΑΝ ταιριάζει κι ΑΝ δουλεύει η πλακέτα...

----------


## chip

δεν θέλει θερμό αέρα για 7-8πιν. πλάκωσε τα όλα στην κόληση λειώσε την και σείρε το έξω από τα pad...

----------


## patridas595

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgDfSFSAxFw

Να είναι καλά ο παραπάνω φίλος! Με λίγο κόπο κι εξοικίωση με το χειρισμό, κ μια πατέντα με το διακόπτη της πόρτας (κάταργηση του αυτόματου με έλασμα κ αλλαγή σε χειροκίνητο απλά δεν πρέπει κάποιος να ανοίξει τη πόρτα ενώ το πλυντήριο είναι στο πρόγραμμα)

Όλα κομπλέ.

----------

mikemtb (12-09-17)

----------


## Panoss

Δηλαδή; Έβαλες universal πλακέτα και δουλεύει;
Κόστος;

----------


## patridas595

> Δηλαδή; Έβαλες universal πλακέτα και δουλεύει;
> Κόστος;



Συγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση
Ναι αυτήν

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universal-...YAAOSwc-tY8jUu

Κόστος περίπου 35 ευρώ μαζί με τις πατέντες μέσω paypal για παράκαμψη CC.

Βασικές λειτουργίες ΟΚ. Είναι αρκετά μανούρα με τις οδηγίες γιατί είναι σε Chinglish, κι έκαψα κι έναν ολοκαίνουριο διακόπτη πόρτας γιατί τον σύνδεσα όπως στο σχηματικό που μου έστειλαν. Δεν έχει λειτουργία 90 βαθμών. Όλα τα υποσυστήματα του πλυντηρίου δουλεύουν κανονικότατα. Μόνο η αντίσταση αργεί να ζεστάνει στους 60 άλλα εντάξει αυτό συνέβαινε και με την αυθεντική. Πρέπει να προσέξεις τον τύπο μοτερ που έχεις για να διαλέξεις το λέει στη περιγραφή. Εγώ είχα αυτό με το μικρό ράουλο και το λεπτό ιμάντα με speed sensor. Ρωτα και τον πωλητή δίνοντάς του το μοντέλο του πλυντηρίου σου. Όλα με δική σου ευθύνη πάντα. Εγώ ξέρω πως ένα πλυντήριο που ήταν σε αχρηστία πλέον λειτουργεί και είμαι ευχαριστημένος.

----------

